# Innovative log splitter/ redneck tech



## steelhead kid (Jan 16, 2008)

has anyone ever seen a wood splitter somehow mounted to a truck bed trailer? It woulld be nice to be able to haul a splitter and haul a load of wood at the same time. This would be a DIY project I assume. Attach a pic if got one.

ah sim melah ma layka


----------



## mga (Jan 17, 2008)

wouldn't lifting all that wood up into the truck bed be enough work?


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't have any pics, but I once saw a splitter mounted to the rear of a 16-18' trailer. the motor and pump assy was mounted on the deck and the beam, wedge, ram setup was mounted on a pivot. It was low enough that it looked functional, but made the trailer kinda useless for anything other than firewood (no equipment could be loaded from the rear of the trailer).


----------



## kevin j (Jan 17, 2008)

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=59630&page=2

pics on post 25 & 28, splitter tilts back into bed. Looks like wipes out all the wood storage though, so I am not sure the advantage would be. Also, all splitting must be done vertically, which I don’t like. Too hard on my back. Could haul gear along the sides I guess.

I have the similar situation you have. I don’t have a pickup. I have a trailer made from 3/4t pickup box. Since that requires 4 trips (once each way out and back for the splitter and the trailer), I miss a lot of free wood that is in small quantities. Not worth all the time and driving, plus my splitter is shared and stored 10 miles away.

Looked at the little ‘Brave’ unit that stores in the receiver hitch for travel, but it is too small and slow. Only single stage 3 gpm pump.

I am working on a splitter design that will mount horizontally crosswise across the back of my trailer. It will go down and under the trailer, then forward up under the frame where the spare tire normally is on a pickup. It will operate horizontally at waist height, far enough back so the tailgate can be down flat. Won’t tilt down into vertical, but it will go down to ground level laying horizontally flat, before moving forward and up into stowed position.

Been a long project, no time. I do have a power unit with 18 hp flat Onan mounted on the V of the trailer. Sweet engine, made a box, vibration isolation, etc. Will try and post pics if I can. 
kcj


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2008)

I made a bolt on hitch on the back of my trailer and just pull the splitter and trailer together.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 19, 2008)

kevin j said:


> http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=59630&page=2
> 
> pics on post 25 & 28, splitter tilts back into bed. Looks like wipes out all the wood storage though, so I am not sure the advantage would be. Also, all splitting must be done vertically, which I don’t like. Too hard on my back. Could haul gear along the sides I guess.



=======

That would be my (our) unit, I cut with 2 son-in-laws and 1 son-in-laws father.
The trailer is a splitter/tool hauler only not intended to be a wood hauler. Al though the spiltter can be remove by pulling one pin. When we go cutting there are 3, 1 ton pickups and a 18 ft trailer and a 5x10 trailer go along so there no shortage of wood hauling space...

The pieces for wood you see in the picture are some pieces of Cherry wood that I think may have a rifle stock hiding in them.

Spiltter could be used horizonally if one wanted to, however the size wood we cut would require a hydraulic lift to be able to use it that way.

WidowMaker


----------



## steelhead kid (Jan 19, 2008)

pretty sweet.... I may have to copy a portion of your setup for my design.

I would wantto be able to haul wood in the trailer.
When your splitter is in the vertical position , thats how i would want mine permanent, with the ability to be raised straight up for clearcance. Instead of a pivot, maybe a sliding elavator type thing. The tail gate would have to be welded shut or locked in pretty good. just thinking about it...


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 19, 2008)

If I wanted to haul wood in the same trailer I had a splitter on I would look at mounting the splitter much like a HD Bumper, with a pivot like a botton on a outhouse door. With the pivot point be located tghe required distance to put the base of the splitter on the ground when in the vertical position. 

WidowMaker


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 20, 2008)

*I just tow mine behind my trailer.*

It would be virtually impossible to back with a truck but can be done with a tractor.. You just have to think a lot.. It is much easier to back on smooth ground than in the woods.





Sometimes we will unhitch it in the woods and leave it when making many trips back to the house.. saves wear and tear on it coming across the fields.


----------



## logrover (Jan 20, 2008)

steelhead kid said:


> has anyone ever seen a wood splitter somehow mounted to a truck bed trailer? It woulld be nice to be able to haul a splitter and haul a load of wood at the same time. This would be a DIY project I assume. Attach a pic if got one.
> 
> ah sim melah ma layka




well here's a little diy project I built across here in the UK - not quite on the scale of some of things I see on here that you guys use, but definately fit for purpose for my needs  



























loads of pictures of the build and in use here: www.log-rover.co.uk.

it winches, splits, tips, runs on lpg (half price fuel here and clean) and was a good project to build.

cheers,

neil.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 20, 2008)

Slick, small but slick.


WidowMaker


----------



## blackdoggy (Jan 20, 2008)

All I got to say to you Neil is WOW! That is friggin incredible!


----------



## zopi (Jan 20, 2008)

That's right neat...I think I'll stick with my stock northstar tho' 

spent a couple hours playing in the bonfire and watching my wife split wood tonight..some Hoooooge pecan chunks I scrounged....warmin' me toes on some of right now.


----------



## steelhead kid (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice little truck, If it can pull a trailer with a load it would be evene more efficiant. 
what'd she set you back?


----------



## Dapper Dan (Jan 20, 2008)

Neil.....positively the COOLEST firewood rig I ever saw!!!


----------



## iCreek (Jan 20, 2008)

Neil, I would agree !! That is one nice setup. Going through your 'Log Rover in use' pictures, you sure have a beautiful country.


----------



## LTREES (Jan 21, 2008)

MY NORM IS TO GET A SMALL LOADER TO PICK UP THE ROUNDS AND PUT THEM IN A DUMP TRUCK. IT IS MOSTLY FROM RESIDENTIAL WORK SO THEY HAVE TO PAY FOR THE REMOVAL. THEN I DUMP AND SPLIT AT HOME ( IT PAYS TO HAVE A KID IN HIGH SCHOOL BE YOUR STACKER ) SO ALL LABOR AND MACHINES ARE PAYED FOR AND I GET FREE STACKED WOOD IN THE SHED. I CAN FIT ABOUT 15 CORD IN THERE AND ABOUT 6 OUT SIDE. THE MESS GETS RAKED INTO A PILE AND IT'S MARSHMELLO TIME. 


" I DO WHAT MOST PEOPLE CAN'T DO, OR DON'T WANT TO DO "


----------



## splittah (Jan 21, 2008)

Neil,

Absolutely sweet! I love it, wish I had something like that here for using in the woods.


----------



## kellog (Jan 22, 2008)

Logrover,

I am impressed. What a project. Really nice fabrication. That must have taken a quite a bit of time. Hats off to you mate.


----------



## logrover (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks all for the feedback. Yes its small, but I built it from scratch to meet my needs, and for the engineering challenge - first time i'd worked with hydraulics. 

I've used it for a couple of years and it seems to suit my needs:
we go out to local farms/ woods most saturday mornings (hobby) to clear up windblowns and standing dead trees, and we use trailers, unimogs, and towable splitters for the big jobs - but having a splitter on board all the time is great for unplanned work. Yes its extra weight etc, but i only use this vehicle on the weekends locally (plenty of other land/rangerovers to use), its road tax exempt (as classed as "historic"), and runs on cheap lpg.

actually using this splitter is much nicer than the towable petrol powered one as the landrover engine is very quiet and smooth and the fumes from the lpg are harmless and pleasant smelling - no more stinging eyes from the petrol exhaust.

cheers,

neil.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 1, 2015)

thinking of mounting a similar idea on the A frame with possibly a shorter frame and maybe run the tipper off the same gear

great old thread


----------

